#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-13
<tigrid> zdravim :-)
<tigrid> mam dotaz :-) Když chci reinstall ubuntu ale chci aby mi zustalo co nejvice nastavní z aktualniho ubuntu co mam zalohovat ?
<tigrid> h00ked: neporadsi neco pls ? :-)
<tigrid> neporadis
<freax> tigrid: nejvic konfiguracnich souboru je v domovskym adresari.. jsou skryty, takze zacinaj teckou ;)
<tigrid> takze staci zkopirovat home ?
<freax> tigrid: kdyz mas home jako extra partition, tak je to na reinstall nejlepsi.. reinstalujes system a home ti zustava, ten jen pripojis, takze si zachovas vetsinu nastaveni ;-)
<tigrid> no tak to momentalne nemam :-D ale zkusim to tak vymyslet tedkom :-) A staci mi tedkom ten home nekam zalohovat a pak nahrat z5 ?
<freax> tigrid: zalezi na tom, jaky nastaveni si chces zachovat.. ale vetsina aplikaci si uklada config do /home ..jinak kdyz uz to reinstalujes, tak si fakt udelej ten /home jako extra partition.. 
<tigrid> no chtel bych hlavne gui zachovat :-) a čim vice nastaveni si zachovam tim lepe : -D jinak jak velkej ten home by mnel byt ? staci kdyz budu mit 10GB pro system a 20pro home ? nebo 15 na 15
<tigrid> freax jak to mas ty ?
<sisal> Canon multifunkce (mp210) - Jak rozjet tisk pouze s cernou cartridge? Predem diky za napady.
<freax> tigrid: gui? jako nastaveni gnome nebo co to mas? zalezi na prostredi ktery pouzivas.. jinak ja mam 15 na system (z toho mam zabrano 10GB) a kolik si das na /home.. to je individualni..
<tigrid> freax ano pouzivam gnome :-) takze si dam taky radsi 15 na system :-)
<Fishbone> Zdravím, poradil by někdo jak spustím midi a soubory s koncovkou STY pro klavesy yamaha?
<ZOMBitch> Fishbone: mimo to, ze tu nikdo netusi co mas za klavesy od yamahy, tak pravdepodovne bude dobre si zjistit seriove oznaceni ... btw http://www.google.com/search?hl=cs&client=ubuntu&hs=PDS&channel=fs&q=linux+%2B+yamaha+%2B+midi&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-14
<h00ked> hm... mam problem... budu muset uklidit kolem stolu, to znamena byt cca pul dne offline :/
<_hubert_> h00ked: He, to už mám za sebou. :P GL. :D
<h00ked> a budu muset zmerit odber... imho uz to zacina byt celkem dost :D
<h00ked> a taky budu muset vyhodit ten disk konecne... :D
<tigrid> zdravim lidi mam reinstalovaný OS a jedine co mi nejde zprovoznit je automatické zapinani numerické části klavesnice
<tigrid> jo jde o ubuntu 11.04 clasic
<_hubert_> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=46209.0
<tigrid> to jsem zkoušel :-) Bohužel když to nastavim tak po restartu/odhlašení se to vrati zpatky takže nvm co s tim
<tigrid> a numlockx jsem taky zkoušel ten tu numerickou klavesnici zapne ale když se přihlašuje uživatel tak se zase vypne
<_hubert_> Synaptic numlockx?
<tigrid> no přišel jsem na jeden přikaz ktery to umi zapnout :-) jdu zkusit logout ale dik za pomoc
<tigrid> tak jsem prisel jak to zapnoout ale nvm jak udelat aby se skript zapnul sam po přihlašení užiivatele :-D a musi to byt pod rootem
<h00ked> hm... jak ziskat z prikazu "ping -c 10 blabla.cz" vypis do souboru jen vysledku? mam totalni okno :D
<FrostyX> nepostaci prepinac -q ?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-15
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: ze ti stoji za to sem psat celou tu vetu misto "ping --help" popr "man ping" ... ROFL
<tigrid> zdravim používá tu někdo pidgina ? :-)
<freax> tigrid: jo jo..
<tigrid> freax a nevíš prosímtě jak vypnout zpravy o připojení ? nejlepe jenom u některych skupin
<tigrid> ale budu rad i když to pujde pro všechno
<freax> tigrid: nastroje/zasuvne moduly/skryvani pripojovani/odpojovani ..pisou tam o mistnostech, ale mohlo by to fungovat i normalne.. nepouzivam to, tak to nevim jiste
<tigrid> ok zkusim
<tigrid1> pokus došla tato zpráva v pořádku ?
<supersasho> tigrid1: dosla
<tigrid1> super dekuji za odpoved :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-16
<peto_> ahojte..neviete mi povedat ako odstranit ikonu aplikacie a subory a precinky z launcher-u??
<yunife> dobre ranko, jak to tam vypada v cesku, ked nic nepremava?
<FrostyX> prosimvas. Kdyz pisu ve VIMu makro a chci dat vic prikazu za sebe, nebo je chci dat v prikazovem rezimu za sebe, jak to mam udelat ? je tam nejaky AND ?
<FrostyX> aha ja jsem idiot. Uz jsem to nasel. Kdyby to nekoho zajimalo je to |
<FrostyX> prikaz1 | prikaz2
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-18
<losik> Nevíte někdo jen tak náhodu jak vypnu v pidginu to otravné zobrazování kdo se připojil (online). Je to někde v nastavení, nebo se to vypíná nějak složitěj?
<ZOMBitch> losik: hledej v nastaveni neco jako "upozornovat v oznamovaci oblasti"
<losik> Dobrá, sice sem to nenašel, ale i tak děkuju :-)
<ZOMBitch> nevim jestli to tam je, nemam pidgin :(
<Chinese_soup> Mně se už od defaultu nic takoveho nezobrazuje ( 2.7.3 )
<losik> 2.7.11 a zobrazuje se mi to defaultně.. snad nato časem příjdu.. nebo budu aktualizovat.
<tvaculin> los
<tvaculin> sry :)
<tvaculin> losik: Nastaveni > Zasuvne moduly
<losik> asi to už mám je to v zásuvných modulech "Upozornění LibnotifyL
<tvaculin> hledej Upozorneni Libnotify
<losik> yes děkuju :-)
<tvaculin> super, sikula ;)
<losik> konečně klid, jinak v zásuvných modulech docela zajímavé vychytávky.
<tvaculin> jj
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-19
<losik> Prosím nevíte kde bych našel nějaký chat (IRC, jabber, cokoli) s PHPčkařema? 
<losik> Kde bych se mohl občas zeptat na nějakou funkci, nebo poradit...
<_hubert_> Chci Hu*ánovi pod článek napsat, že je kokot, ale nechce se mi registrovat, jak to mám udělat? :/
<Chinese_soup> napis mu dopis
<_hubert_> To by mi zamreznul evolution. :D :D
<_hubert_> *zamrznul
<Chinese_soup> tak thunderbird :P
<_hubert_> Hmmm, použil bych nějaký 10minute mail, problém je v tom, že deset minut by mi asi nestačilo. :D
<Chinese_soup> tak mail() s upravenou hlavičkou
<_hubert_> E-e, nemám server..
<Chinese_soup> spousta free hostingu je avaiable
<Chinese_soup> ale to už by bylo asi lehčí si registrovat ten account :D
<Chinese_soup> nebo jestli máš twitter tak ho zaspamuj mentions
<Chinese_soup> určitě o tobě tweetne a budeš slavný! :)
<_hubert_> Tyjo, být slavný tím, že jako 15ti letý floutek pošlu Hu*ána do prdele na twitteru. :D :D 
<Chinese_soup> jojo tak to funguje! :) a když už jsme u toho vidíš v mých zprávch háčky?
<Chinese_soup> s/zprávch/zprávách/
<_hubert_> Vidím, vidím. :) Ovšem s tím twitterem, no, nevím, kdo ví, jestli jsou mé argumenty validní..
<Chinese_soup> Celý twitter je proti Hulánovi :D
<Chinese_soup> Takže jo, validní jsou :D Všichni ho beztak followují, kvůli srandě :D
<Chinese_soup> Já ho předchvílí z hecu follownul.
<Chinese_soup> Uvidíme, třeba bude lepší jak vtipy.
<_hubert_> "Každý den o 24 hodin starší a moudřejší!" LOL, to je kokot, jdu ho follownout. :D
<Chinese_soup> jn :D
<_hubert_> Rofl, docházejí mi sprostá slova, zatím mě napadlo jenom .NOT, Mic.... Však to znáte. :D :D
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: nick na twitteru bych prosil :)
<_hubert_> hubertsima :)
<Chinese_soup> ty
<_hubert_> 14? Tobě je 14? :O
<Chinese_soup> yup
<_hubert_> Uííí, nejsem nejmladší člověk na #ubuntu-cz! A to jsem si doteď myslel, že jo.. 
<Chinese_soup> tak, já půjdu :D
<_hubert_> Jů, spoždění jenom pár setin. :D http://time.is/
<Chinese_soup> "You have the exact right time" (ntp.cesnet.cz)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-11
<ondrusu> zdravim. Prosim ja uz sem to tady a jinde resil mnohokrát, chci se zeptat jak do nástroje orca nainstalovat zvětšovák?? Googli jsem něco jak install orca apod, ale furt nic.. nevite někdo co s tim?? Teď jsem si nainstaloval ubuntu na dell vostro 1510
<ondrusu> zdravim
<FrostyX> hoj
<ondrusu> byl jsi tady ráno?
<ondrusu> jsem tu něco psal...
<ondrusu> dozat
<FrostyX> ja mam radno ted
<ondrusu> aha  FrostyX nějaká oslava?
<FrostyX> Bezny den :-D
<ondrusu> Prosim ja uz sem to tady a jinde resil mnohokrát, chci se zeptat jak do nástroje orca nainstalovat zvětšovák?? Googli jsem něco jak install orca apod, ale furt nic.. nevite někdo co s tim?? Teď jsem si nainstaloval ubuntu na dell vostro 1510
<ondrusu> ale uz fakt nevim...
<FrostyX> S tim ti neporadim. O nastroji orca slysim prvne a nemam paru co je zvetsovak. Kdyz uz ses ruzne ptal. Zkousel jsi irc/forum toho nastroje a nebo gnome ?
<ondrusu> no... jakoby nevim jeslti to ma cenu zakladat na nejakym foru tema ... skoda kb v databazi :-)
<Chinese_soup> omg
<Chinese_soup> nevim, co mas furt za problem, mam tu defaultni orcu z repa a lupa v tom je o\
<Chinese_soup> jenze kdyz ty se neumis poradne vyjdrit, co chces, jak presne neco nefunguje a tak, tak se to dost blbe resi, you know?
<ondrusu> Chinese_soup, v orce prave ta lupa neni, to bych sem woe jinak nepsal... premyslej
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Chinese_soup> nasrat
<Chinese_soup> tohle
<Chinese_soup> proste
<Chinese_soup> ne
<FrostyX> nemate kazdej treba jinou verzi ?
<Chinese_soup> omfg
<Chinese_soup> resili jsme to snad 5696745687/9874987x
<Chinese_soup> uz to resit nehodlam
<ondrusu> ano resili jsme to milionkrat... pouzivam Compiz, ale ten je nahovno
<ondrusu> navic jsme nic nevyresili...
<ondrusu> ja nevim proc se to nenainstaluje i s tim
<Mihi> čau, řeším už delší dobu takový menší problém s Thunderbirdem: nepamatuje si poslední velikost okna před zavřením
<Mihi> Xubuntu 12.04, Xfce 4.10, Thunderbird 12.0.1
<Mihi> nemá tu někdo podobný problém?
<SquirrelCZECH> Mihi, ne
<SquirrelCZECH> (nejspis)
<SquirrelCZECH> ale to zni spis jako problem xfce
<SquirrelCZECH> nez thunderbirdu
<SquirrelCZECH> tak at vis kde hledat :D
<Mihi> s jiným programem (např. Firefox) není problém
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> jako, z mych zkusenosti velikost okna vzdy resil prave windows manager
<SquirrelCZECH> jen ja pouzivam openbox/fluxbox
<SquirrelCZECH> takze nevim jak to je v xfce
<Mihi> při spuštění je vždy to okno v horní polovině obrazovky
<SquirrelCZECH> rikam, zkus to hledat nekde v nastaveni xfce etc..
 * SquirrelCZECH is listening to Arch Enemy - Dead Eyes See No Future 
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: a ja myslel, ze je to tady samej elektrikar ... :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> ? :D
<FrostyX> Naposledy co jsme se tu bavili o hudbe, tak vetsi na lidi rikala, ze poslouchaj nejaky elektro a buhvico. Tak koukam ze poslouchas Arch Enemy :)
<FrostyX> +1 :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ty
<SquirrelCZECH> ale elektro posloucham taky :-)
<FrostyX> dobrovolne ? :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> jo
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
 * SquirrelCZECH is listening to Kyau And Albert - Once In A Life (Radio Edit) 
<ondrusu> dotaz, kdyz bezi proces, ale neni v ALT TAB, kde je?
<Mihi> na jiné ploše? XD
<ondrusu> nee pouzivam je jednu. ve sprave procesu je ze bezi, a kolik zabira pameti a u CPU tam je 0. takze musi byt na pozadi a kdyz ho pustim znova tak je to jako bych ho znova pustil
<ondrusu> jedna se o bluefish
<Mihi> ondrusu: zkus spustit z terminalu
<SquirrelCZECH> he?
<SquirrelCZECH> a proc by ten proces mel mit GUI ? :-)
<ondrusu> hm zajiimave, vzdycky kdyz ukoncim Compiz celi mi to tady zamrzne
<Mihi> zajimave
<flack-Z> zjavne budem za blbca ale kde v systeme sa dozviem aky dns server prave pouzivam?
<flack-Z> ja myslel ze by to malo byt v /etc/resolv.conf ale tam vidim len riadok nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Memnon_Rhodes> ahoj
<FrostyX> flack-Z: mel by to byt /etc/resolv.conf. Neni mozny aby ti na localu treba bezel dns server ? (nevim jak se tomu presne rika, ale ten co jen predava dotazy na nejaky jiny)
<flack-Z> FrostyX, ja neviem toto je cista instalacia 12.04 a docela badam kde to potom vlastne bude
<flack-Z> hmm a uz som to nasiel http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/   vycitat ktory dns pouzivam mozem v subore /run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf
<flack-Z> je nejaky dovod nato aby v ubuntu po instalaci bezal dnsmasq -lahkotonazny dns server?
<FrostyX> netusim
<flack-Z> hmm co uz hlavne ze som to nasiel
<Memnon_Rhodes> ahoj
<flack-Z> Memnon_Rhodes, ahoj
<Memnon_Rhodes> < flack-Z> ahoj
<flack-Z> Memnon_Rhodes, :D  si cudzinec? :D
<Memnon_Rhodes> ter pouzivam na IRC komunikaciu program irssi, nexistuje cesky/slovensky manual?? na stranke ubuntu.cz som zatial nasiel len ako sa prihlasit...
<flack-Z> existuje :D
<flack-Z> man irssi 
<Memnon_Rhodes> otom viem :)
<Memnon_Rhodes> ja len tak ci to niekto neprelozil :)
<flack-Z> :D to asi ne :D mozno translate.google
<Memnon_Rhodes> co uz :), apon prikaz na to ked chcem poslat spravu len jednemu coloveku :) nevie? :)
<flack-Z> /msg =username message
<flack-Z> mozno?
<flack-Z> /dcc chat username blabla_bka
<flack-Z> alebo cez /query username blablabla
<flack-Z> ale neviem nepouzivm :D
<Memnon_Rhodes> co pouzivas??
<flack-Z> xchat
<Memnon_Rhodes> asi prejden nanho radsej aj ja :)
<flack-Z> no je to graficke ale irssi je vyborny klient
<Memnon_Rhodes> mne sa dost zapacil terminal tak skusal programy co vnom bezia ako mocp, vim...
<flack-Z> a uz si videl ascii porno vo VLC playeri :D to sa ti tiez zapaci :D
<Memnon_Rhodes> :)
<Memnon_Rhodes> nie
<Memnon_Rhodes> v tom som klasik :)
<flack-Z> Memnon_Rhodes, je to nieco podobne tomuto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWl2l7RyXHU
<flack-Z> myslim ze toto je lepsia ukazka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DSuXDxjvmc&feature=related
<Memnon_Rhodes> tak tomu sa hovory kvalitny obraz :)
<flack-Z> Memnon_Rhodes, btw si novy uzivatel linuxu?
<Memnon_Rhodes> ano, tak cca tri tyzdne, pouzivam Ubuntu
<Memnon_Rhodes> ale az teraz som zacal puzivat terminal, pretim som vsetko robil cez graficke rozhranie...
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> newbie :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> Memnon_Rhodes, nemusis spechat :D
<flack-Z> ubuntu je zlo!
 * SquirrelCZECH bashes flack-Z  with a large RIAA
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> ubuntu neni zlo
<SquirrelCZECH> solved; next
<flack-Z> SquirrelCZECH, je mne to cele crashuje... kazdy den 
<SquirrelCZECH> ver mi
<SquirrelCZECH> pokud ti crashuje ubuntu, jina linuxova distribuce nebude lepsi
<SquirrelCZECH> teda, jina linuxova distribuce te donuti to spravne nastavit
<SquirrelCZECH> coz by u ubuntu znamenalo to same -> zaclo by to fungovat
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> ale ok, ted jen trolluju
<SquirrelCZECH> zalezi co crashuje, proc crashuje etc...
<flack-Z> SquirrelCZECH, doteraz som par rokov bezal na upgradovanom ubuntu od verzie 6 az po 10.04 az som sa rozhodol na svoj 10k disk nainstalovat cistu verziu ubuntu. A ti poviem po druhom reboote odosielam Crashreporty
<SquirrelCZECH> 10k disk?
<flack-Z> jo wd raptor
<SquirrelCZECH> jo takhle :D
<SquirrelCZECH> no, ale proc? :D
<flack-Z> :D proc crashuje?
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<SquirrelCZECH> zjistit
<SquirrelCZECH> vyresit
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<flack-Z> hned po startu nieco ako aptp ci co
<flack-Z> teraz s pamati neviem
<Memnon_Rhodes> daj si Win XP :)
<SquirrelCZECH> zjsitit, vyresit
<SquirrelCZECH> Memnon_Rhodes nebude mluvit sproste
 * SquirrelCZECH hits Memnon_Rhodes  with a terrifying slap-script
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<flack-Z> sem tam sa mi stalo ze ma uplne reloglo,, spadla sesion a xka nabehli znova
<SquirrelCZECH> flack-Z, no... 10k disk precejen neni tradicni zalezitost
<SquirrelCZECH> ale neverim ze neni reseni jak se toho zbavit...
<flack-Z> firefox sem tam taktiez spadne
<SquirrelCZECH> to je neco v jadre
<SquirrelCZECH> jedina vec kterou ty aplikace maji spolecnou
<flack-Z> a i tie crash reporty co to vytvara by mali obsahovat nejaky popis chyby ale mne tam len bezi akesik kolecko s palickami.. jako ked sa nieco od javy nacitava.. a nic sa tam ani nezobrazi
<SquirrelCZECH> :DDD
<SquirrelCZECH> utfg O:-)
<flack-Z> jako mozno keby som sa pozrel viac do logov ale tym moc nerozumiem
<flack-Z> ono je jasne ze nieco nejak nesedi.. z mojim systemom
<flack-Z> ale som ubuntista nie superpoweruser :D
<flack-Z> tak trocha cakam ze sa to vyriesi nejakym updatom :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<flack-Z> uz ked odosielam crashreporty
<flack-Z> aj ked sam neviem co vnich je nakolko sa tam to kolecko kruuti ako na viste a win7
<flack-Z> no a medzi tym uz som postahoval a spravil si multiOS usb kluc s fedoru,centos,arch,debian mozno somtam este nico dal
<flack-Z> tak zvazujem co spravim 
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-12
<guest-UIcCYb> Zdravim je tady nekdo?
<guest-UIcCYb> Mam dotaz, vcera jsem se snazil prenastavit compiz,  no a neco jsem tam nastavil co jsem nemel no a tedka kdyz to pustim tak se zobrazi jenom plocha s obrazkem, ale bez postrani listy ani ta horni lista tam neni... nejde mackat nejake klavesove zkratky  do nastaveneni, jde jen mys.. dostanu se do nastaveni motivu atd. jde to nejak z toho obnovit?
<ondrusu> myslel jsem si,  ze ten linux je lepsi... trosku me sklamal.
<FrostyX> wtf
<Chinese_soup> tak co, jak to tu jde bez meho skveleho solved; next?
<FrostyX> 16:07 |  ondrusu >>> myslel jsem si,  ze ten linux je lepsi... trosku me sklamal.
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: 
<Chinese_soup> \o/
<Chinese_soup> no more stupid questions about linux from ondrusu!
<Chinese_soup> beztak se joine vedle na kanal a pujde remcat tam
<Chinese_soup> davam tomu tak dva dny
<FrostyX> to je mozny
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-13
<Alda> zdravím
<Alda> nevíte proč nemůžu v Nastavení pro Adobe Flash Player kliknout na Povolit
<Alda> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/3848/snmekobrazovkypozen2012.png
<Alda> ?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-15
<ondrusu> Zdravim, prosim co delat kdyz mi v Ubuntu nefakci wifi? Ovladac je zrejme nainstalovan, ale nejak to nechce jit...
#ubuntu-cz 2013-06-11
<l403> part
#ubuntu-cz 2013-06-12
<Phoenix_cz> čau :-)
<Chinese_soup> ahoj
#ubuntu-cz 2013-06-13
<mirda> ahoj
<mirda> jen 9 lidi? :) pred tremi mesici tady bylo vic lidi, ne?
<Chinese_soup> no, to sice možná
<Chinese_soup> ale aktivita na tom byla stejně
<Chinese_soup> ale teď už se aspoň nikdo na nic neptá, když máme správný topic :)
<Sentro> Ahoj
<Chinese_soup> ahoj
<Sentro> Mam takovej problem, uz si fakt nevi rady a Google nepomohl. Pri instalaci Kubuntu // Ubuntu (verze 13.04) na NTB, kdyz chci sifrovat disk. Heslo vlozim OK, ale po instalaci me ho system nevezme. Zkousel jsem fakt vsechno mozny a furt si nevim rady, vim ze na desktopu tomu vadila diakritika, ale tady opravdu nevim. Uz to resim dva dny.
<Chinese_soup> // nebo možná ne? ^^^^^ 
<Sentro> ?
<mirda> ty doby kdy jsem vysedaval na netu na kolejich jsou uz pryc, porad neco delam venku
#ubuntu-cz 2013-06-14
<fr3ax> zdravim
#ubuntu-cz 2014-06-14
<IcarusWing> zdravim, mam ntb kde byly win7, pozdejc jsem k nim doinstaloval i ubuntu 14.7
<IcarusWing> dneska jsem normalne ukoncil praci v ubuntu, vypl ntb, ale po dalsim nastartovani mi to hlasi, ze "no valid operating system" na hdd
<IcarusWing> zatim to teda vypada ze se pokazily mbr.. ma s tim nekdo zkusenosti? 
<IcarusWing> prijde mi to docela divny, protoze jsem v tom ubuntu nic s hdd nedelal, ale zase je to starsi ntb, tudiz je mozny ze to hdd proste nezvlad
<IcarusWing> docela rad bych zachoval data na disku, takze se mi moc nechce formatovat pres livecd a dat tam jen linux
#ubuntu-cz 2014-06-15
<DereC> zdravim
<DereC> snazim sa prist na problem ktory mam s jednym scriptom ktory sa ma spustat pri shutdown/reboot, symlink je spraveny ako K00script pod rc0.d a rc6.d
<DereC> neviem vsak ako donutit system pri shutdowne aby pockal kym script skonci, lebo sa stava ze filesystem je unmounted pred dokoncenim
#ubuntu-cz 2016-06-16
<kisin> hmm, tak kanal na kubuntu jsem nenasel, toz to zkusim tady. potrebuji poradit, jak zmenit rozliseni:-) resp. zobrazovaci plochu. mam monitor 16:10 a kdyz nastavim nejake rozliseni 16:10, tak je cast monitoru cerna. Mel jsem K14:04 a podarilo se mi to nastavit (ale treba full screen Ceske televize a nekterych videii byl stejne orezanej, ale nejak jsem to prekousl. Ted po prechodu na K16.04 mi to dela cely system (teda terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) nee). Ovladace na 
<kisin> NVDIU jsem nainstaloval, ale polozka "ViewPortOut" nejde zmenit na zadne z pozdaovanch rozliseni 16:10 a porad se vraci 1024x768.
#ubuntu-cz 2016-06-18
<rajkane> ahojte, pomôžete mi s app Evolution? nedá sa mi pripojiť ani cez pop.
